# Fix the new way Firefox 3.6.3 opens tabs



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

http://www.zdnet.com.au/fixing-firefox-3-6-s-tab-blunder-339299200.htm



> When opening a link in a new tab, by default the tab will appear next to or near the tab in which the link was selected. Think Internet Explorer or Chrome tab behaviour.
> 
> Since IE, Chrome and now Firefox do this, it'll probably become de facto for browsers, but if you wish to remain a new-tab Luddite like me and restore Firefox's previous tab behaviour (where all new tabs appear on the far right of the tab bar), follow the following steps:


Go into about:config



> When you see the..... browser.tabs.insertRelatedAfterCurrent .....entry, double click on it to toggle the entry from true to false.


This new behavior irked me so much I was ready to drop Firefox if I couldn't fix it.
:up: to ZDNet.....


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Stoner.

I thought I was the only one who found it annoying.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Or use Tab Mix Plus to control many tab behaviors.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Davec said:


> Or use Tab Mix Plus to control many tab behaviors.


I've used that for years, and never even knew FF started having tabs act like IE's tabs.  My mother has IE and every time I work on her computer, that opening next to whatever tab instead of on the far right irks me.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

Tabs in general irk me


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Stephen47 said:


> Tabs in general irk me


Interesting.

The feature that first attracted me to Firefox were the tabs that IE didn't have at that time.

In researching something, I often have 10 tabs and sometimes even more open, so their order is important.
If I return to a previously opened tab and go off on another line of thought, the order of the tabs isn't reflecting the change of the search with this new default.....it inserts a tab/tabs breaking the logical order the tabs should reflect.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Davec said:


> Or use Tab Mix Plus to control many tab behaviors.


While the hack works for me....that extension looks interesting.
I'll try it out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've also been using TabMix for years, love it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

jamesunified said:


> Middle-clicking on a tab is a fast, easy way to close tabs. But it cant currently be aborted  what if you click your middle button on a tab and then realize that you dont want to close that tab? On Firefox you can move your mouse off the tab before releasing the button to abort closing the tab. That doesnt work on Chrome right now.


James, I've removed you link to the site you posted, it makes your post appear to be spam, which hopefully it isn't. We do not allow blatant advertising for sales on this site.


----------

